# Jim Wolf camshaft / KA24E



## 90HATCHBACK (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm curious to know if anyone has tried the camshaft that Jim Wolf offers for the KA24E? If so how is it ?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

it SUCKS>..

no j/k.. I have never ever ever ever ever etc etc.. heard anything bad about JWT ever, im sure the gains are reperable, and definatly worth the money.


----------



## 90HATCHBACK (Aug 24, 2004)

Chuck said:


> it SUCKS>..
> 
> no j/k.. I have never ever ever ever ever etc etc.. heard anything bad about JWT ever, im sure the gains are reperable, and definatly worth the money.


thanks for the info. so you have a RB25? what kinda rwh are you puttin down?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I wish i had an rb25.. i have a barely running SOHC KA


----------



## 90HATCHBACK (Aug 24, 2004)

Chuck said:


> I wish i had an rb25.. i have a barely running SOHC KA


dont under estimate your ka, it has mad potential.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i didnt underestimate it, i said its barely running.. as in. it wants to die.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I have that Cam, i installed it when i did alot of other work done so i cant realy say what it did, or how it helped. the engine does pull more up top when it would normaly flaten out. other then that cant really say much.


----------

